# i have cut a few wheel wells myself...



## mking (Apr 25, 2000)

but this is pretty extreme!!!!!

http://cgi.ebay.com/AURORA-Model-Motoring-Slot-Car-CAMARO-Modified-w-box_W0QQitemZ6001976109QQcategoryZ2618QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks like he was going to make a tank out of it.


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

and nothing within the description about a "junk" body


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I can't believe he has bidders.  rr


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

You know, I've got a cardboard box full of pine cones from a large pine tree in my yard. They've been getting kicked around a patio closet since last fall. I've been tempted to put them for sale on e-bay just to see if I get any offers. I'm always amazed at what some people will buy on e-bay! :tongue:


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL- Search at e-Bay=

"*5 items found for box of pine cones*" Oh my God! no bids though... :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

Slott V said:


> I'm always amazed at what some people will buy on e-bay! :tongue:



You aint just whislin' Dixie. I recall an auction a few yrs. ago, seems a guy was re-modeling his house. Anyhow, he "supposedly" found a very old womens BRA in the attic. He had hits up the ying yang. I forget what it ended up selling for, but it was *alot* more than your everyday price of a new one.

Some people!! :freak:


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A solid rivet chassis is worth 10 bucks...


----------



## porsche917k (Oct 18, 2000)

eeesh, that's rough...the good thing is, if you're inclined to buy it, doesn't appear to have filed or cut the posts????


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Since I'm known as a hacker here, maybe the builder was after wieght reduction!
Think Id'a hacked off the roof to get rid of the tippy wieght-HAHA. Maybe hackin off the roof wasnt legal tho! Oh well if the bid dont go higher, like Noddaz said, a decent solid rivit chassis is worth that, but lookin at the bod, makes ya wonder about the condition of it too.
Have a Goodn---Circle Track DAC


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I dunno - it doesn't look radically different from the JL Bowtie red 'Vette convertible  

The solid rivet chassis, front and rear bumpers, and the one intact roof post must be worth something to someone. C'mon guys, you're seeing the car as being half gone - instead of half there.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Swap??*

Maybe you can work out a trade for hmm... perhaps a box of pine cones _*AND*_ an old bra????


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Slott V said:


> You know, I've got a cardboard box full of pine cones from a large pine tree in my yard. They've been getting kicked around a patio closet since last fall. I've been tempted to put them for sale on e-bay just to see if I get any offers. I'm always amazed at what some people will buy on e-bay! :tongue:


Please don't sell pine cones on ebay, you would be competing against my son!! He lives in CA and sells large pine cones to people living in areas where they can't get them!!

Marty


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

....and finally sold for almost 40 bucks !!!

And the buyer is Streetflamingo who sells a lot of slotcars on Epay

Guess he needs the original box to sell a top pricey Camaro after that


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

There were manyt sellers bidding on that auction. It must have been the box they were after. I guess now is the time for me to sell my boxes?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

If your boxes still have the original 1960s air in them you could sell that too. 

All sense and sensibility seems to go out the window when it comes to old guys with money reacquiring the toys of their youth.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

dammit, why don't my junk ever sell that good. if that was my auction it would have sold for 4.52 and then the winning bidder would have complained how it was in worse condition than I listed it.
guess I'll be changing my selling name to "PINECONESRUS67", and selling something different than slots. :freak:


----------



## Mad Matt (Dec 16, 2004)

They are after the box...I like how he called it 'modified'


----------

